# jeep/redboy female



## heidi (Sep 23, 2009)

how much should she weigh full grown?


----------



## PBN (Aug 1, 2009)

Depends on the parents?


----------



## belindabone (Mar 4, 2009)

the rule of thumb i was taught was to double the age at 4 months this will give an approximate weight


----------



## belindabone (Mar 4, 2009)

got any pics?


----------



## Bethb2007 (Jul 5, 2009)

Depends on the parents of course. However a well bred jeep/redboy female, in shape, should not go over 50 pounds. Most of the ones I have seen from reputable kennels go anywhere from 35-50 pounds, with the average around 45.


----------



## PBN (Aug 1, 2009)

Well if it's an APBT Bloodline it should stay within the standard weight of the breed.


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

it shouldnt be much over 50 pounds since its a game bred dog.


----------



## ralford08 (Oct 7, 2008)

Most jeep/redboy females that i've seen weigh 38 - 42 pounds chainweight.


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

The closest I have is Jeep/Redboy/Lar-San, and she's in the low-mid 40s in decent shape. (I had her as low as 37, but I think that was a bit too fine.)


----------



## heidi (Sep 23, 2009)

ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [163149] :: SHOWTIME'S COCO
ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [145628] :: CH CODY JR

pretty sure those are the pedigrees. let me take some pictures

















sorry for the bad pictures. i had to take them with the camera on my computer and she wont listen haha

she smiles when she gets happy (lifts up her lips and shows her teeth. looks like shes growling) as you can see shes starting to do in the first picture.


----------



## SEO (Jul 7, 2009)

heidi said:


> ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [163149] :: SHOWTIME'S COCO
> ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [145628] :: CH CODY JR
> 
> pretty sure those are the pedigrees. let me take some pictures
> ...


Very nice looking dog. How old is she?


----------



## heidi (Sep 23, 2009)

SEO said:


> Very nice looking dog. How old is she?


thanks! she is around 10 months


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

almost the same age! alot alike too! this girl should top out at about 42lbs give or take


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

heres Christy's Bomber, he about 38 lbs at about 6 years old
Go Pitbull .com - Pitbull Forums - BedlamBully's Album: SYKs War Game


----------



## SEO (Jul 7, 2009)

redog said:


> heres Christy's Bomber, he about 38 lbs at about 6 years old
> Go Pitbull .com - Pitbull Forums - BedlamBully's Album: SYKs War Game


Bomber is a very nice dog. Is he 100% jeep. I hope my lil girl Chiquitita grows up looking like that.


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

I was going to say that I remember everything I read but Im not sure anymore. but I think he might be straight up jeep now that I think about it.


----------



## SEO (Jul 7, 2009)

He is nice.


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

yep.............


----------



## heidi (Sep 23, 2009)

redog said:


> almost the same age! alot alike too! this girl should top out at about 42lbs give or take


they do look alot alike!

mabye my pup isnt redboy/jeep/jocko. the only reason i say this is because i weighed her recently and shes a little over 60 pounds


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

belindabone said:


> the rule of thumb i was taught was to double the age at 4 months this will give an approximate weight


I thought it was at 6 months when you double it? Pluto the dog in my avatar was at 35 pounds at 5 months, at 1 yr he was at 65 pounds in good shape not conditioned. I did neuter him so maybe that had something to do with it?


----------



## eliezer (Nov 13, 2008)

very nice dog! my favorite bloodline. i would say between 38-50 pounds is average for that bloodline


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

The formula is to take the weight at 4 months and double it.


----------



## heidi (Sep 23, 2009)

mabye my dogs just heavy haha. i dont condition her or anything and she is spayed


----------



## SEO (Jul 7, 2009)

What about a female with the same bloodline?


----------



## shortbedder (May 25, 2009)

Nice line up of dogs at any weight, But I do like 38lbs of Bomber


----------



## money_killer (Apr 14, 2008)

nice looking dog


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

SEO said:


> Bomber is a very nice dog. *Is he 100% jeep.* I hope my lil girl Chiquitita grows up looking like that.


There is no pure Jeep dog other than Jeep himself ...


----------



## annapaz86 (Nov 2, 2011)

Jeep/Redboy! I would love a pup out of her and my male. 3/8 Snooty, 3/8 Redboy, 1/8 Eli and 1/8 Sorrell's.


----------



## HeavyJeep (May 7, 2011)

I got a heavy jeep bitch.. it happens.. she is 60 sometimes more.. 
all her offspring are under 45 though so...


----------

